# Koreans: bridal makeup?



## aeni (Jan 21, 2008)

The internets is hard to find answers to this.  So to those who would know: why do only some Korean brides decide to put on the 3 red dots on their face when they wear the hanbok?  Is it b/c of westernization?  The dots used to be made out of a chili powder I believe, but now is it just plastic dots or painted on with makeup (depending on how quick they want them off maybe)?


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 21, 2008)

I believe it's traditional makeup for Korean wedding ceremony.

International Wedding Traditions, World Wedding Planning
according to this website,
"The brides makeup includes a large red dot on each cheek to ward off evil spirits or demons."

now I'm not sure if they're plastic dots or actual makeup. My guess is makeup?  

HTH!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 21, 2008)

Found another interesting article that discusses possible reasons why those red dots were used:
è¥¿æ´‹ì˜¤ëž‘ìº :: September :: 2006


----------



## aeni (Jan 21, 2008)

That last one is the best info I've been given thus far.  Thankyou!


----------

